# Where the foxes at? [The Return]



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

So it can stay open for comments and stuff, I decided to bring this back, thanks to a certain feline mime...

Anyway, add yourself. :>

Also, for sake of a reference and lulz, I added a new option.

Original: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39236 (There are otter comments because at the time, it was going back and forth with the amounts of otters and foxes in the forums.)


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha nufoxes.

I used to fancy making myself a fox fursona, but never did. I'm just bacon for now :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

What if you're a clever slut?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What if you're a clever slut?



Then you obviously managed to get on top! 
:3


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Voted, but ugh, these threads...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Shizam!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What if you're a clever slut?



You're still a slut. :>



Icarus615 said:


> Voted, but ugh, these threads...



Yeah, you can blame me for starting it all back when. :]


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Then you obviously managed to get on top!
> :3


But I like being a bo- LET'S NOT DISCUSS THIS HERE.

Gee, I really dunno what option to pick. I mean I can be clever sometimes, and I can be a slut sometimes.
Of course I'm not a slut at all in real life, but I don't think anyone here is. 
Then again, I'm not clever in real life either. 

Maybe I should just be a ladybug.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Sluts are funny.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Lets just stick with being a clever slut 

Fits in with Edie's statement that they are funny too!


----------



## Kahrio (Mar 11, 2010)

i fancy myself clever. damn clever. clever enough that no one will ever find out im a slut. heheheh they'll never figure me out.


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anybody use that Furs By Species thread anymore?
It's not too outdated yet (I still see me there), and it has most of the foxes here already on it.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61671


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Well now that you have just admitted it... We get to take away you being clever too! <3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

After some intense concentration and brainstorming, I believe that I should put myself down as a slut. Oh yes.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess I count so I voted...

So yeah. Awesome. And I'm not a slut!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

My friends think I am a slut, not my fault I am affectionate, and like to rub against people, and be pet, and have sex with random people sometimes.


----------



## Kahrio (Mar 11, 2010)

hmm i think im just gonna go with clever slut, clever came first, slut came second to me in life


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

How ironic. I'm in the minority.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

HK: You belong in your own category. Awesome.

Edie: Yeah! Who says random sex with people isn't consider rape?!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Does anybody use that Furs By Species thread anymore?
> It's not too outdated yet (I still see me there), and it has most of the foxes here already on it.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61671



Just doing this for the sake of a short poll for numbers as I also update that topic. :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How ironic. I'm in the minority.



Being a minority just means its your unique!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HK: You belong in your own category. Awesome.
> 
> Edie: Yeah! Who says random sex with people isn't consider rape?!


Yes I do. He needs to update the poll and put a category for me in it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Being a minority just means its your unique!


But fox fursonas are viewed as the sluts of the fandom. Therefore, nufoxes should be the majority.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm this poll is serious buisness.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hmm this poll is serious buisness.


The internet is srs bsns.


----------



## Kahrio (Mar 11, 2010)

ah why does we have to be sluts? why not just, people who enjoy the intimate company of others? or something like that...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hmm this poll is serious buisness.



inorite?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Indeed.

Well most are going to admit to being clever. IRL, many probably are not the sex rapists they are on these forums so they will probably not admit to being sluts (because they are basing their vote on themselves!).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> inorite?



ya rly


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> SirRob said:
> 
> 
> > HAXX said:
> ...


Those.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?


You can drop me another PM if you want; that last time was hot.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?




MUR- oic what you did. I am not a slut!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?


-shrugs-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> -shrugs-



SLUUT!

:3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can drop me another PM if you want; that last time was hot.


I'll do anything to you bby.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> SLUUT!
> 
> :3


It's okay, she's not of our species.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll do anything to you bby.


Oh murr.


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Kahrio said:


> ah why does we have to be sluts? why not just, people who enjoy the intimate company of others? or something like that...



Because of the way your fellow foxes are behaving in this thread, and in others.

Once again: SRS BSNS


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's okay, she's not of our species.
> Oh murr.


WHY DO YO CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE?!?!?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's okay, they're not of our species.


There, now it is correct.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DO YO CLOSE YOUR EYES WHEN WE MAKE LOVE?!?!?


Because sometimes I feel you're too beautiful for me.


EdieFantabulous said:


> There, now it is correct.


Duly noted.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe I should just be a ladybug.



YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS

Alternatively, be a coyote. :3

Or a BIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRD


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

The somewhat irony of this thread made me lol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

I hate NuFoxes.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

I never would've guessed that people made foxes as their fursona. What a rare species!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because sometimes I feel you're too beautiful for me.
> Duly noted.


That's the nicest thing anyone have ever said to me! I want you inside me!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The somewhat irony of this thread made me lol.



Actually what I was thinkin.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate NuFoxes.


You should hate your past self.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS
> 
> Alternatively, be a coyote. :3
> 
> Or a BIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRD



Real life coyotes sound like they're on crack when they do their calls outside my house...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Real life coyotes sound like they're on crack when they do their calls outside my house...


They sound like bloop?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS
> 
> Alternatively, be a coyote. :3
> 
> Or a BIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRD


But then I'd have to make a new avatar. And a new signature. And a new profile ID. And a new profile pic. And a new fanservice picture. I'm just too lazy for that sort of thing.





TashkentFox said:


> I hate NuFoxes.





Heckler & Koch said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone have ever said to me! I want you inside me!


*yiffs* rrrrrrr mrrfff mmmppphhh!!!





Bando37 said:


> Real life coyotes sound like they're on crack when they do their calls outside my house...


Can't be as strange as fox noises.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> They sound like bloop?



Bloopy?

They just sound really funny. Which is a reason if I made a fursona, it would be a coyote :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

OH TF MURR


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bloopy?
> 
> They just sound really funny. Which is a reason if I made a fursona, it would be a coyote :3


Coyote X dogs are so cute.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't been yiffed yet.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Your awesome option in the poll hasn't been made yet.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I haven't been yiffed yet.


Gee, I was so bad you didn't even notice?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

You were probably squeezing your eyes shut! Hurt his feelings...


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Can't be as strange as fox noises.



try to find coyote pack calls on YouTube. These happen every night like 300ft from my house, and it is weird shit. They sound like a bunch of insane monkies that have really high pitched voices.


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe I should just be a ladybug.


But ladybugs are the sluts of the bug world anyway.

(i agree with BIIIIIIRRRRRDDDDD.)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But ladybugs are the sluts of the bug world anyway.
> 
> (i agree with BIIIIIIRRRRRDDDDD.)


:lol:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gee, I was so bad you didn't even notice?


Just let me do the work from now on, you're not man enough to please me!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But ladybugs are the sluts of the bug world anyway.
> 
> (i agree with BIIIIIIRRRRRDDDDD.)


They're not sluts, they're just transvestites!





Bando37 said:


> try to find coyote pack calls on YouTube. These happen every night like 300ft from my house, and it is weird shit. They sound like a bunch of insane monkies that have really high pitched voices.


I dunno man... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk1mAd77Hr4


HAXX said:


> You were probably squeezing your eyes shut! Hurt his feelings...


Awww!!! ;_; He's so sensitive!!


Heckler & Koch said:


> Just let me do the work from now on, you're not man enough to please me!


Yes... master. <3<3<3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

That fox made me laugh.


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There, now it is correct.


Aaaaaall riiiight, I wasn't the only one stumpeded today. Still adorable Edie.


Not a fox but probably slutty by todays standards.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're not sluts, they're just transvestites!I dunno man... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk1mAd77Hr4
> Awww!!! ;_; He's so sensitive!!
> Yes... master. <3<3<3


That's right my pet, now bend over and get ready for sum lovinz.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Aaaaaall riiiight, I wasn't the only one stumpeded today. Still adorable Edie.


Yay, I am still adorable.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Real life coyotes sound like they're on crack when they do their calls outside my house...



Actually they're on meth, but same difference



SirRob said:


> But then I'd have to make a new avatar. And a new signature. And a new profile ID. And a new profile pic. And a new fanservice picture. I'm just too lazy for that sort of thing.



That's fine, you're not really cut out to be a coyote anyways. u_u



SirRob said:


> Can't be as strange as fox noises.



Fox noises are terrifying.  Huskies make strange noises.



Bando37 said:


> They just sound really funny. Which is a reason if I made a fursona, it would be a coyote :3



:3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm maybe we don't need the awesome category!

Tell me, when wasn't Edie adorable?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But ladybugs are the sluts of the bug world anyway.
> 
> (i agree with BIIIIIIRRRRRDDDDD.)



Incorrect use of scientific terms annoys me a LOT, that particular insect is a beetle not a bug.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like a bug to me


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's right my pet, now bend over and get ready for sum lovinz.


*blushes* Not here hun.~~~<3<3<3


HAXX said:


> Hmm maybe we don't need the awesome category!
> 
> Tell me, when wasn't Edie adorable?


D: You don't have a right to say that, you joined this month!

Tell me, when wasn't Edie adorable?


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Actually they're on meth, but same difference
> 
> :3c



after listening to coyotes on YouTube, I think the ones by my house are on some kind of crazy shit, they sound like none i've heard.

I'm assuming that coyote fursonas are for all them cool kids now :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *blushes* Not here hun.~~~<3<3<3
> D: You don't have a right to say that, you joined this month!
> 
> Tell me, when wasn't Edie adorable?


But it gets me hard to see everyone watching. And you're my pet so you dn't get a say in the matter!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it gets me hard to see everyone watching. And you're my pet so you dn't get a say in the matter!


cries and bends over


Bando37 said:


> after listening to coyotes on YouTube, I think the ones by my house are on some kind of crazy shit, they sound like none i've heard.
> 
> I'm assuming that coyote fursonas are for all them cool kids now :3


We don't need more stereotypes. ):< 
Although both the coyotes I know have a cool demeanor to them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *blushes* Not here hun.~~~<3<3<3
> D: You don't have a right to say that, you joined this month!
> 
> Tell me, when wasn't Edie adorable?



>:O...actually I joined a few hours ago!

But anyway! I was daring anyone to explain. Almost a do tell, sort of thing.



Bad fox! Sluts don't question! They obey!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it gets me hard to see everyone watching. And you're my pet so you dn't get a say in the matter!



Your pretty handy with that whip!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

I like how my thread of wonders turned out.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> looks like a bug to me



The terms bug and beetle have actual scientific definitions, and most biologists these days prefer the term 'lady beetle' to 'ladybird' or 'ladybug'.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> cries and bends over
> We don't need more stereotypes. ):<
> Although both the coyotes have a cool demeanor to them.


Too bad I'm not a slut and I have to get some sleep. :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad I'm not a slut and I have to get some sleep. :V


'Night, don't let the bed bugs bite.
Or me. Mrawr.


HAXX said:


> >:O...actually I joined a few hours ago!
> 
> But anyway! I was daring anyone to explain. Almost a do tell, sort of thing.
> 
> ...


;____;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The terms bug and beetle have actual scientific definitions, and most biologists these days prefer the term 'lady beetle' to 'ladybird' or 'ladybug'.



Cool to know, I suppose. Wouldn't want to anger a scientist!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 'Night, don't let the bed bugs bite.
> Or me. Mrawr.
> ;____;



See that? He went to bed frustrated!


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad I'm not a slut and I have to get some sleep. :V



Dammit. FAF has kept me up too late yet again. Time for sleep as well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

If you people keep leaving I might need to head off as well


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> See that? He went to bed frustrated!


Oh I'm sure he'll deal with that once he goes to bed.


Shadow said:


> I like how my thread of wonders turned out.


Well with all these nufoxes here, how could you expect anything else? :3





HAXX said:


> If you people keep leaving I might need to head off as well


Same. It's _4AM_ here. I wanted to go to bed at midnight but I'm hooked on these forums. It's like nicotine or something.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh I'm sure he'll deal with that once he goes to bed.
> Well with all these nufoxes here, how could you expect anything else? :3



Nah, just the entertainment value. <:3c


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cool to know, I suppose. Wouldn't want to anger a scientist!



Though being the hypocrite I am, I still call them ladybirds when surrounded by non-intellectuals.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I like how my thread of wonders turned out.



Lol I missed that post! :lol:


That is one clever fox.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol I missed that post! :lol:
> 
> 
> That is one clever fox.



Thanks. I know how to work it. :]


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 11, 2010)

i want a fox partial D:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> after listening to coyotes on YouTube, I think the ones by my house are on some kind of crazy shit, they sound like none i've heard.
> 
> I'm assuming that coyote fursonas are for all them cool kids now :3



Whereabouts do you live?  If it's the Phoenix area, I would not be surprised if they actually were on meth.

And hell yeah they are.

That and BURDS



Also lol going to bed.  I have to wake up at 5 am so I'm not even bothering :T  Too busy writing this paper on H.R. Giger.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

Heading to bed also. 3:14 AM, and I have to wake up at 7 AM.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy, everyone went to sleep, and before they told me, when I was not adorable. :c


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 11, 2010)

On-topic here: I've chose to be a fox ages ago when I first got into the fandom, and even a bit before then I think, but I can be a bit of a slut sometimes for fun. :3


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

A fox was actually my first fursona. (Back around age fourteen) as I've adored the animals for years and as long as I can remember back. Foxes used to be all I would sketch and paint when I was a little girl, and they still hold a real importance to me.

I took a break from having a fursona for years, and just the other day, I'm not sure exactly what compelled me to choose a mouse. I think I've just realized that it fits my personality more, and even through the time when I had a fox fursona, the idea of a mouse just kept appealing more and more to me overtime. So here I am now, haha.

I think that most people choose foxes as fursona PURELY for their looks, lol. It's because foxes are so appealing (in both feral and anthro form) that they've become so incredibly popular. Sure, you'll find the occasional person that really put some thought into why they chose the fox, but for the most part it's just a looks thing from what I've seen.

Which, hey, I have no problem with that! Furry is a hobby, simple as that. You make your fursona what *you* want to be. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 11, 2010)

+1fox


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

So who here likes Alice in Chains? Cause I sure do.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

^ I love you.

Alice in Chains is love. Poor layney though :[ what is it, 8 years next month?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^ I love you.
> 
> Alice in Chains is love. Poor layney though :[ what is it, 8 years next month?


Yup, and that was not a fun way to go. That's why I don't mess with that shit. = /

also ilu2letzyiff


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

I stay away from injectables, and I won't smoke anything that isn't grown. Oh, and no hallucinogens.

4surebby


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wewt, rocking it up in the nu-fox club! Wait, I'm a slut AND clever...there should be a group in the middle...maybe scotty-foxes ^__^


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, rocking it up in the nu-fox club! Wait, I'm a slut AND clever...there should be a group in the middle...maybe scotty-foxes ^__^


Whoo!!! *High fives*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Whoo!!! *High fives*



PA-Foxes, more fitting than scotty-foxes ^__^


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> PA-Foxes, more fitting than scotty-foxes ^__^


PA furries rule!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

No. I rule. GTFO


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. I rule. GTFO


No sir, I believe that you drool.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No sir, I believe that you drool.


That was awfully harsh, you might hurt the poor boy using language like that.

That has earned you a time out, sir.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't consider myself a Nufox at all, I am a very intelligent person and very critical. I'm most definitley not a slut.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Can't we just agree that foxes rule....then we'd all be happy hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No sir, I believe that you drool.


I do drool.

On your penis.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Teto said:


> That was awfully harsh, you might hurt the poor boy using language like that.
> 
> That has earned you a time out, sir.


Only my master H&K gets to tell me what to do.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I do drool.
> 
> On your penis.


That is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Only my master H&K gets to tell me what to do.
> That is relevant to my interests.


and mine.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

I want to yiff, I'm horny again :?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> and mine.
> 
> Wanna yiff?


Yes please. *bends over*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I want to yiff, I'm horny again :?


I'll yiff you, skype?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll yiff you, skype?


ooooo.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> ooooo.


 I'm getting the camera


----------



## TDK (Mar 11, 2010)

ALL THESE GAWD DAMN FAWKES WAT THE FUCK.

*Was a fox when he first started, but then gained knowledge and became a dog :G


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually used to be a horse, for a while I was more a prey animal than a confident hunter, but as I recovered from my best friend's death I added and changed things, and turned her more canine, and then switched her to a fox-before the horse, I had no species, but was merely ME, but my behavior was fox. I've had a lot more exposure to them since the name-less 'sona days. Then I bcame a furry, and found out how damn POPULAR the foxes are here


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Then I bcame a furry, and found out how damn POPULAR the foxes are here



Heh. I'm one because it best suits my personality, and I didn't know about the whole popularity and stereotype. I don't really care though.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm beyond caring, because since in my brain I am one, it'd be dumb to try and act like...say..a wolf or some shit.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

The slut stereotype makes me cry =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Man up!~


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

*is still bent over*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *is still bent over*


*shoves my dick ahrd up your ass*


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

gasps and moans


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

I'M GUNNA RIP OFF YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK 

*rips off your head and shits down your neck*

I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

That'll teach you to close your eyes


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So it can stay open for comments and stuff, I decided to bring this back, thanks to a certain feline mime...
> 
> Anyway, add yourself. :>
> 
> ...



Wtf is the point of this thread?


Someone lock the damn thing please, for the second time, Op obviously didn't get the hint the first time round.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wtf is the point of this thread?
> 
> 
> Someone lock the damn thing please, for the second time, Op obviously didn't get the hint the first time round.


Why are you always so angry?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M GUNNA RIP OFF YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK
> 
> *rips off your head and shits down your neck*
> 
> I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL!


*Blood squirts everywhere as my neck takes in your sweet excrements. My lifeless body falls to the ground in a puddle of blood and guts. My corpse remains in a sensual pose.*


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you always so angry?





SirRob said:


> *Blood squirts everywhere as my neck takes in your sweet excrements. My lifeless body falls to the ground in a puddle of blood and guts.*


...This might be part of the reason.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

He is just behaving like a fox


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He is just behaving like a fox


But I'm not a slut I'm Duke Nukem =[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...This might be part of the reason.



Nope, that has nout to do with it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you always so angry?



I'm entitled to be grumpy. I have a T-Shirt with those words printed on it to prove it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Duke Nukem is awesome. H&K is awesome. Therefore Duke Nukem is H&K.


I knew that already!!!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nope, that has nout to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm entitled to be grumpy. I have a T-Shirt with those words printed on it to prove it.


But this is a furry forum, on the internet, this should be the least serious place ever.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol I downloaded an N64 emulator and got Duke Nukem and it's fun hehe.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this is a furry forum, on the internet, this should be the least serious place ever.


Ironically, the most serious conversations I've had have been on the internet. My real life's a joke.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

The internet is srs bsns.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ironically, the most serious conversations I've had have been on the internet. My real life's a joke.



You're not the only one.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Its easier to formulate thoughts


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Its easier to formulate thoughts



Yes, and I'm terrible with words (verbal). I'm probably the most awkward person to talk to as I'm not much for talking...I'm a hand-on/visual person.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, and I'm terrible with words (verbal). I'm probably the most awkward person to talk to as I'm not much for talking...*I'm a hand-on*/visual *person.*


 Oh really?     XD 
And I do agree.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to be a fox, I got bored of them and the annoying stereotype and picked something cooler and less seen around the fandom :V

Can I haz permission to kill nufoxes? :O


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

huray for the vulpines


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I used to be a fox, I got bored of them and the annoying stereotype and picked something cooler and less seen around the fandom :V
> 
> Can I haz permission to kill nufoxes? :O


no you can not have permission >_<


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, and I'm terrible with words (verbal). I'm probably the most awkward person to talk to as I'm not much for talking...


Can't be as awkward as me. I'm the most quiet person in real life.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Since the foxes are the majority, they get the majority say.

Listen to your superiors south syde dobe!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> no you can not have permission >_<


 
pfft like I need permission from a fox, I'll kill them anyways cause I'm bored and the population needs to be brought down to controllable numbers :V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> pfft like I need permission from a fox, I'll kill them anyways cause I'm bored and the population needs to be brought down to controllable numbers :V


:< no need for fox killing o.o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh really?     XD
> And I do agree.



Hehe yuppers ^_^



south syde dobe said:


> I used to be a fox, I got bored of them and the annoying stereotype and picked something cooler and less seen around the fandom :V
> 
> Can I haz permission to kill nufoxes? :O



But being a stereotype is FUN...you're boring. No offense.....



SirRob said:


> Can't be as awkward as me. I'm the most quiet person in real life.



Average studies say males say 7000 words a day with females saying double that. I speak maybe 2000.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> :< no need for fox killing o.o


 
hmm oh alright, I guess I'll go back to throwing rocks at old people :[



Scotty1700 said:


> But being a stereotype is FUN...you're boring. No offense.....


 
but there are too many of your kind D:


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hmm oh alright, I guess I'll go back to throwing rocks at old people :[


thats the spirit


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> :< no need for fox killing o.o


I agree. Foxes aren't foxy when they're dead. Necrophilia is fucked up.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

That is quiet. Less time to stick it in


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. Foxes aren't foxy when they're dead. Necrophilia is fucked up.


 
yup which means there are less of them around


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hmm oh alright, I guess I'll go back to throwing rocks at old people :[
> 
> 
> 
> but there are too many of your kind D:



Old people stink. You may throw rocks at them!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Average studies say males say 7000 words a day with females saying double that. I speak maybe 2000.


Oh, I couldn't possibly estimate how many words I say in a day...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> yup which means there are less of them around


just go throw rocks at old people o.o dont go killing foxes


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> just go throw rocks at old people o.o dont go killing foxes


 
but what if they try that surprise buttsecks I hear so much about? If they do that then I can't garuntee I won't rip them to pieces :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> just go throw rocks at old people o.o dont go killing foxes



See? Foxes still giving permission!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but what if they try that surprise buttsecks I hear so much about? If they do that then I can't garuntee I won't rip them to pieces :[



Be a good dog and take it


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

surprise hehe


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Be a good dog and take it


EXACTLY


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> EXACTLY


 pfft taking things up the ass doesn't suit me well sir, that might be one of the few ways to piss me off to where everything that moves dies >:3



HAXX said:


> Be a good dog and take it


 lol I'm not a good dog and beating someone to where they can't breath no more is pretty satisfying ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> EXACTLY



Foxes continue to know best.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Goatse.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Goatse.


sup Heckler, your one of the few foxes thats actually normal or at least as normal considering the users here go


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Goatse.


Although that word is not sexual in any way, I am still turned on.

It must just be you. <3<3<3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> sup Heckler, your one of the few foxes thats actually normal or at least as normal considering the users here go



going with the flow is srs bsns


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes continue to know best.


yes they do ^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> going with the flow is srs bsns


 yup and so is your mother


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> sup Heckler, your one of the few foxes thats actually normal or at least as normal considering the users here go


Why thank you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> yup and so is your mother


:'c


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :'c


 

I think I might of went over board...we kinda broke down the bed doing what we was doing in there ^_^;

Its alright, she can sleep on a matress for now till she orders another bed


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

._.


at least shes happy

grr


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ._.
> 
> 
> at least shes happy
> ...


 
glad you see the point :3

I hope you don't mind if I do that again tonight >:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey now...this is getting out of hand. Where is my share!?!?!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Aha! Uncomfortable? LEAVE!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Aha! Uncomfortable? LEAVE!!


 
Make me, I'm always up for a fight 
Anyways I got a bitch I need to meet up with so I guess
your mom won't be getting anything from me tonight so ciao then :V


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2010)

As far as the foxes go for who are on the forums, it has become an interesting shift of who is still around here, and though half of you are lying (ilu guys) cool to see who voted and where they are in the sections. :>

Also, you guys made 4 pages since I was last here. DX


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

I believe the only people lying here are those that chose the nufox option. I don't think any of the foxes who voted here are actually sluts. And when you only have one other option for foxes, naturally they're going to vote for that.

Maybe if you divided it into stuff like Clever, Quiet, Playful, etc. you might get more of a variety. Of course many of the people who post here would fit in multiple categories, so if you were to do that you should have the option for multiple answers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

I act like a huge slut but you can ask any of my IRL friends (shoot, none of them are furries, good luck with that.) and they'll tell me I'm the least sexually active person in our group. I rarely keep a girlfriend as most women in my school are either outta my league or are major stuck ups. Or they're nagging whores >.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *I am a huge slut* but you can ask any of my IRL friends (shoot, none of them are furries, good luck with that.) and they'll tell me I'm the *most *sexually active person in our group. I *always *keep a *skank *as most women in my school are either *too available* or are major stuck ups. Or they're nagging whores >.<



ilu!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I rarely keep a girlfriend as most women in my school are either outta my league or are major stuck ups. Or they're nagging whores >.<


Yeah, women can be quite troublesome. You should just go gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, women can be quite troublesome. You should just go gay.



I'm unofficially gay  One step ahead of you my friend hehe.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

My last girl was a french wannabe. Moved to hollywood, stopped shaving (like wtf?), majoring in french, and didn't like the idea of me joining the marines.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

You're officially gay. You can't hide behind the "wimminz here r stoopid" excuse if you role play buttsecks with other dudes, acting like dogs no less.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're officially gay. You can't hide behind the "wimminz here r stoopid" excuse if you role play buttsecks with other dudes, acting like dogs no less.



/thread


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're officially gay. You can't hide behind the "wimminz here r stoopid" excuse if you role play buttsecks with other dudes, acting like dogs no less.



I'm not denying any of it. I KNOW I'm gay....I think everyone who has the title of a furry can vouch for me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty, there'd be a whole page of raeg but I have strep throat and am very weak. You got lucky.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

I believe I am one of the few foxes who actually dodges the whole slut tag...
Though I do love the yiff I am not a fag.....
HURR HURR


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

I was drawing yiff earlier today....it was weird.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I believe I am one of the few foxes who actually dodges the whole slut tag...
> Though I do love the yiff I am not a fag.....
> HURR HURR



That is...impossible. This does not compute!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Scotty, there'd be a whole page of raeg but I have strep throat and am very weak. You got lucky.



Howso, I accepted the fact that I'm gay and everyone knows it. I wasn't trying to cover it up for a long time now so why all the rage?

P.S. I remember the last time I had strep throat..I also had bronchitis with it and I physically couldn't talk. ya know when you have strep and you can sorta whisper to get words across...not here :?


Edit: Hope you feel better even though you're my arch nemesis 


MrBlack said:


> I believe I am one of the few foxes who actually dodges the whole slut tag...
> Though I do love the yiff I am not a fag.....
> HURR HURR



Hah, that's how I turned out the way I am. Excluding the first statement of course. Speaking of yiff, I need to go look at my stash, I'm rather bored.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is...impossible. This does not compute!!!


believe it or not, I...get this....went with fox cuz it fit my personality!! 

INORITE!?!?!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not denying any of it. I KNOW I'm gay....I think everyone who has the title of a furry can vouch for me.


You can't be gay and like women unless you're a woman. You've gotta be bisexual.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 11, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> believe it or not, I...get this....went with fox cuz it fit my personality!!
> 
> INORITE!?!?!



OMG, ME TOO!1!1!1!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know, my tonsils and throat are literally raw and bleeding and the antibiotics give me really bad stomach pains. I'm super tired and I'm missing fullerton festival  hopefully I'll be well enough tomorrow for school so I can go out, but that's a stretch.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

Tommy said:


> OMG, ME TOO!1!1!1!


Kewlness broseph! It was either Fox or Darth Vader, as they are both equally sly and cunning........and fucking crazy


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

I pick the fox cause im a loner, yes.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I pick the fox cause im a loner, yes.


Foxes aren't loners though. Millipedes are loners though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Foxes aren't loners though. Millipedes are loners though.


wtf hella no stupid bugs!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't know, my tonsils and throat are literally raw and bleeding and the antibiotics give me really bad stomach pains. I'm super tired and I'm missing fullerton festival  hopefully I'll be well enough tomorrow for school so I can go out, but that's a stretch.


 
I know what will fix that throat right up but you might have to see my privately ;P


----------



## TerranceJones (Mar 12, 2010)

I have properly voted as such... But as to the results that you desire, Um... Yeah... Draw your own conclusions as to what you so desire please...


----------



## Samza_ (Mar 12, 2010)

Gah, Didnt know about a foxes are sluts x| But i just would like to say like in this: 





> I believe I am one of the few foxes who actually dodges the whole slut tag...


 *cough*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Arctic Foxes are in their own Genus, but genetics have decided to place them in Vulpes.


----------



## Samza_ (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Arctic Foxes are in their own Genus, but genetics have decided to place them in Vulpes.



Ohh.. I get it.. somehow..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2010)

I want an M2 Browning .50cal


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Vulpine sounds better. It's the REAL cientific name.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Vulpine sounds better. It's the REAL cientific name.


My god. Your avatar is so, so disturbing.


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want an M2 Browning .50cal


Too bad, you're getting a springfield and you're going to like it!

I'm pretty sure I'm not a fox, I'm going to go and double check.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Shishlickjhjhjhjhjhhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhj
+1 fawecks


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want an M2 Browning .50cal



I'll call your M2 Browning .50 cal and raise you a 40 mm bofors ^_^.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 12, 2010)

I am a fennec fox, do i count ? : D


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 12, 2010)

Vienna said:


> I am a fennec fox, do i count ? : D



Yes you do, welcome aboard.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 12, 2010)

AW fennecs are adorable.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 13, 2010)

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

*Lays flowers at the thread cenotaph*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 13, 2010)

*pokes thread's deadnosity*


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Non-Fon reporting in.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Non-Fon reporting in.


What's a Fon? Does it taste good?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What's a Fon? Does it taste good?



Maybe like a apple! Apples are good!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe like a apple! Apples are good!



bananas are betterz! >:]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> bananas are betterz! >:]



Gross! WTH!?

oh gawd


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> bananas are betterz! >:]



Eww, bananas. :/


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Gross! WTH!?
> 
> oh gawd



yum.
delicious bananas...
and grapes
lol, sounds naughty.


----------



## Icky (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?



OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?



Too many, I'd assume.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Too many, I'd assume.



look up and you shall have your answer young fox...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> look up and you shall have your answer young fox...



935. I just looked it up.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> 935. I just looked it up.



lol, FREEEEEEEEEEe TIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!


----------



## Icky (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> 935. I just looked it up.





Icarus615 said:


> I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?



the answer is listed above.


----------



## Icky (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck, double post. Stupid phone.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I wonder how many people on FAF have "fox" as part of their username?



The same amount who have "wolf" or numbers in their name.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuck, double post. Stupid phone.





Shadow said:


> The same amount who have "wolf" or numbers in their name.



lol


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The same amount who have "wolf" or numbers in their name.



There's actually more.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> There's actually more.



wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Bir (Mar 13, 2010)

#1: Ewww, bananas. I hate them. Gross. D: <
#2: *raises hand as a fox without numbers or "fox" in my name* XD


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

Bananas are AMAZING, you people are all crazy. They are one of the easiest fruits to just grab and eat, you don't even have to wash them!


----------



## Bir (Mar 13, 2010)

They may be the easiest to eat, but they have the most nauseating smell, in my opinion. X3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

You notice their smell? You get nauseated by it?! You must have a really good nose!

My nose is pretty bad; you'd think it'd be amazing because it's kinda big, but nope.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

Pears are the best god damn fruit and anyone who disagrees can go suck a chode.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't say I'm a fan of pears. They've always been a 'meh' fruit to me.

Strawberries are my favorite fruit. â™¥


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pears are the best god damn fruit and anyone who disagrees can go suck a chode.



Yo H&K. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but clementines are the best fruit of all time! Best fruit of ALL TIME!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yo H&K. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but clementines are the best fruit of all time! Best fruit of ALL TIME!


Oh man, those things are great.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh man, those things are great.



Yo SirRob. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but my things are the best those of all time! Best thing of ALL TIME! 		

Indeed they are! I used to eat one everyday. Somehow, this is going to get read out of context.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yo SirRob. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but my things are the best those of all time! Best thing of ALL TIME!
> 
> Indeed they are! I used to eat one everyday. Somehow, this is going to get read out of context.



lol, yes it most likely is!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yo SirRob. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but my things are the best those of all time! Best thing of ALL TIME!
> 
> Indeed they are! I used to eat one everyday. Somehow, this is going to get read out of context.


Whenever my mom bought some they would always go away really quickly. I wish they had clementines here at the college dining hall... So much better than oranges.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Whenever my mom bought some they would always go away really quickly. I wish they had clementines here at the college dining hall... So much better than oranges.



Now that i've ate clementines, I can never eat a orange. My college doesn't carry them either...I buy them


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 13, 2010)

I'M A FOX ON THE INTERNETTTTT :III


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Now that i've ate clementines, I can never eat a orange. My college doesn't carry them either...I buy them


Do you do all your cooking for yourself? I love food, but I've never really attempted to cook, other than the few times my mom was away for weeks at a time.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you do all your cooking for yourself? I love food, but I've never really attempted to cook, other than the few times my mom was away for weeks at a time.



Still at home, going to a community college . My father usually cooks, but I do cook from time to time because I want too. Like 3 times a week.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Still at home, going to a community college . My father usually cooks, but I do cook from time to time because I want too. Like 3 times a week.



O_O


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe like a apple! Apples are good!


souls taste good too..


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O



What? Do you need some dog food?



WillowWulf said:


> souls taste good too..



Really? What kinds of flavor do they come in?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Still at home, going to a community college . My father usually cooks, but I do cook from time to time because I want too. Like 3 times a week.


Mm, I think that's really cool. Is cooking something you wanna pursue, or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What? Do you need some dog food?/QUOTE]
> 
> nope, just some fresh meat. ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mm, I think that's really cool. Is cooking something you wanna pursue, or is it just a hobby?



Hobby for sure! I would hate to have to carter to the tastes of other people. Believe or not, its rewarding when something comes out awesome.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HAXX said:
> 
> 
> > What? Do you need some dog food?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What? Do you need some dog food?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What kinds of flavor do they come in?


theres strawberry, watermelon, and cherry


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Krasl said:
> 
> 
> > I could point you to some users who...have fresh meat for you.
> ...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> theres strawberry, watermelon, and  cherry



You sound very knowledgeable. How do I tell the difference in flavors before I eat? Orientation?



Krasl said:


> HAXX said:
> 
> 
> > well, i see you...
> ...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sound very knowledgeable. How do I tell the difference in flavors before I eat? Orientation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Mar 14, 2010)

How can I tell which one I am?
I'm so confused!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Darkfoxsniper said:


> How can I tell which one I am?
> I'm so confused!!!!!!!!



If you have the sudden desire to yiff anyone you come across, your a slut.

If people find you witty with your choice of words, your clever.


----------



## Bir (Mar 14, 2010)

... I have to cook often, but I'm no good at it.

Favorite fruit? Oh goodness, PEARS. I love pears. Holy crap. XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> ... I have to cook often, but I'm no good at it.
> 
> Favorite fruit? Oh goodness, PEARS. I love pears. Holy crap. XD


FUCK YES! I LOVE YOU LETS MAKE BABIES


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa. One thing in common and he's jumping all over her. He must be desperate.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YES! I LOVE YOU LETS MAKE BABIES



Hello to you too


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> If you have the sudden desire to yiff anyone you come across, your a slut.
> 
> If people find you witty with your choice of words, your clever.


What about both? 
We may need a new word.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What about both?
> We may need a new word.


 
Naw its one or the other, I've yet to meet a fox that fucks everything and could say something witty or smart :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw its one or the other, I've yet to meet a fox that fucks everything and could say something witty or smart :V


Doesn't mean they don't exist. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Doesn't mean they don't exist. :V


 
Maybe if there was experiments stuck in lab containers then maybe but thats a big if there, I have yet to see proof of their existence :|


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 14, 2010)

If I ever go to a furry con I'd go in a partial fox suit (because there aren't any lombax suits). Does that make me cool?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If I ever go to a furry con I'd go in a partial fox suit (because there aren't any lombax suits). Does that make me cool?


I'm sure you could commission one from somewhere.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 14, 2010)

+1 fox working on his tail. >_>


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YES! I LOVE YOU LETS MAKE BABIES



I too am a fan of pairs pears. :>


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I too am a fan of pairs pears. :>


Are you implying you want to make babies with him too?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope he is.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope he is.


Craving some group action? XP


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Craving some group action? XP


awww yeaaah


----------



## Bir (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn. Someone talks to me, and I'm not here for it. Babies <3


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> awww yeaaah



Oh murr. ;3c (Pears really are my favorite fruit though.)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Bir said:


> Damn. Someone talks to me, and I'm not here for it. Babies <3


Wanna make love.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2010)

what is this i don't even


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> what is this i don't even



Careful, there are so many with babies now because of this thread.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2010)

Brb. I'm going to get my abortion boots.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> what is this i don't even


It is a mystery.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is a mystery.



Horny foxes wanting sex. 

Mystery solved.


----------



## boert1212 (Mar 14, 2010)

no, theres too many.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Horny foxes wanting sex.
> 
> Mystery solved.


But I'm not a whore.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a whore.



o rly?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna make love.





Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YES! I LOVE YOU LETS MAKE BABIES





Heckler & Koch said:


> *shoves my dick ahrd up your ass*





Heckler & Koch said:


> I do drool.
> 
> On your penis.





Heckler & Koch said:


> and mine.
> 
> Wanna yiff?





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll yiff you, skype?





Heckler & Koch said:


> also ilu2letzyiff





Heckler & Koch said:


> Just let me do the work from now on, you're not man enough to please me!





Heckler & Koch said:


> That's right my pet, now bend over and get ready for sum lovinz.





Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll do anything to you bby.





Heckler & Koch said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone have ever said to me! I want you inside me!



And this is from this thread alone.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm suprised you wasted time going through to find Kock's whore posts.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm suprised you wasted time going through to find Kock's whore posts.



It wasn't that hard, his whore posts outnumber his non-whore posts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It wasn't that hard, his whore posts outnumber his non-whore posts.



Your jealous of his sexual prowess.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your jealous of his sexual desperation



Man, this fixing thing is fun.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

SARCASM. IT IS HARD TO GRASP. :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SARCASM. IT IS HARD TO GRASP. :V



That's why I made it easy for the others.

And I'm reeaalllly bored right now, I had nothing better to do.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't you get bored of it? I mean I'm bored of it now.
One trick ponies tend to lose their appeal after a week or so.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That's why I made it easy for the others.
> 
> And I'm reeaalllly bored right now, I had nothing better to do.


Wanna yiff? I can make the boredom go right away.

With my penis.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff? I can make the boredom go right away.
> 
> With my penis.



Haha, no.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Haha, no.


Yes you do, you know you wanna.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you do, you know you wanna.



Umm...no, still not wanting any.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Umm...no, still not wanting any.


It's ok, I understand that you want me so badly that you are denying it. I'll be gentle with you.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's ok, I understand that you want me so badly that you are denying it. I'll be gentle with you.



Hey, look, buddy, I'm really sorry, but I don't date other guys. Maybe there's another person here, who isn't bored of your constant need for sex?

Or you could stop being a diseased fuck and get on with your life.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, look, buddy, I'm really sorry, but I don't date other guys. Maybe there's another person here, who isn't bored of your constant need for sex?
> 
> Or you could stop being a diseased fuck and get on with your life.


Internet Tip #28: Do not feed the trolls.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, look, buddy, I'm really sorry, but I don't  date other guys. Maybe there's another person here, who isn't bored of  your constant need for sex?
> 
> Or you could stop being a diseased fuck and get on with your  life.





SirRob said:


> Internet Tip #28: Do not feed the trolls.


I lol'd


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I came.


I came on your face.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 14, 2010)

You know how I love facials


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

:|


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

....;D?


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

DX what happened here??


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You know how I love facials


Wanna go again?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> DX what happened here??


I have no idea.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna go again?



This explains everything :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna go again?


 
Duh. ;3


[please avoid my eye this time.]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Duh. ;3
> 
> 
> [please avoid my eye this time.]


Ok sounds good.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a whore.


 
My faith in you have dissappeared...your like the rest of them :\

Oh well, thats one more fox thats going to the chopping block :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My faith in you have dissappeared...your like the rest of them :\
> 
> Oh well, thats one more fox thats going to the chopping block :V


But there's a difference! While I joke about it the other ones are serious! D=


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But there's a difference! While I joke about it the other ones are serious! D=


 
Hmm you are right about that, kay I was just playing anyways, your the coolest fox here


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow I just noticed your sig changed Dobe. When did that lulzfest happen?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm you are right about that, kay I was just playing anyways, your the coolest fox here


Hell yeah brah. Let's go slam a few beers.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wow I just noticed your sig changed Dobe. When did that lulzfest happen?


 
I have no idea, I just came and said something in a thread and he said he blocked me which made me fucking lol hard...I'm still tearing up from laughter right now XDD



Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah brah. Let's go slam a few beers.


 I'm down with that ^^


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no idea, I just came and said something in a thread and he said he blocked me which made me fucking lol hard...I'm still tearing up from laughter right now XDD



wow, this made my day. He's managed to get MORE newfaggy and butthurt!

Edit: I read your post he responded to, it just got 9001 times lulzier


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah brah. Let's go slam a few beers.



Rum.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 15, 2010)

i like fucking sluts. but I would never admit it on this site.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> wow, this made my day. He's managed to get MORE newfaggy and butthurt!
> 
> Edit: I read your post he responded to, it just got 9001 times lulzier


His digimon avatar makes me angry. Furries need to leave that shit alone >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Rum.


Wanna join? We can hit up a club and grab ourselves some lady friends ya dig 



Heckler & Koch said:


> His digimon avatar makes me angry. Furries need to leave that shit alone >=[


 This 1000%


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Wanna join? We can hit up a club and grab ourselves some lady friends ya dig
> 
> 
> This 1000%


Real women too, not furry women.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Real women too, not furry women.



furry women should shave- seriously.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Real women too, not furry women.


 
Hell yea


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> His digimon avatar makes me angry. Furries need to leave that shit alone >=[



^ can't tell you how many childhood memories have been ducked over by furfags :c

I shall join you if you hit up some clubs I have a fake legit ID now ;D


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hell yea


Forget internet dog woman pussy, we gettin' the real shit, dawg


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Wanna join? We can hit up a club and grab ourselves some lady friends ya dig
> 
> 
> This 1000%



Hell yeah! I'm game.



lowkey said:


> furry women should shave- seriously.



You must be talking about the french.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hell yeah! I'm game.


 
I'll get the kush and booze, you get Heckler and we are gonna roll 



HAXX said:


> You must be talking about the french.


 
You win xD



Heckler & Koch said:


> Forget internet dog woman pussy, we gettin' the real shit, dawg


 
I dub you, the realist fox in all of FAF


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll get the kush and booze, you get Heckler and we are gonna roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, don't forget Capt Morgan! H&K, hop in my mustang!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll get the kush and booze, you get Heckler and we are gonna roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz yeah, I'm the only one who doesn't suck! (literally)

*fistpound*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hellz yeah, I'm the only one who doesn't suck! (literally)
> 
> *fistpound*


 *fistpounds* this is true ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *fistpounds* this is true ^^



*buttslap* oh wait..


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *buttslap* oh wait..



You get a *brofist* for making me lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *buttslap* oh wait..


 
damn it, we aren't in a locker room :V

Your cool so don't worry about but try not to make that a habit or you could end up losing teeth ^^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> damn it, we aren't in a locker room :V
> 
> Your cool so don't worry about but try not to make that a habit or you could end up losing teeth ^^;



Wait, what? I thought we were suppose to be drinking!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, what? I thought we were suppose to be drinking!


 
Oh yea...who are you again and why is this bitch giving me a lapdance? @_@


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh yea...who are you again and why is this bitch giving me a lapdance? @_@



Me? A buddy thats who. That bitch is a dude. And it's Heck...not more for you two! You seem to forget things easily!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck happened here? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Me? A buddy thats who. That bitch is a dude. And it's Heck...not more for you two! You seem to forget things easily!


e___e

*drows up on Heck* Man you gotta get up off me :[



Wyldfyre said:


> What the fuck happened here? :V


 
Us men went to a club and got wasted...'nough said x3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 15, 2010)

Dammit I was asleep. ;~;


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Dammit I was asleep. ;~;


 
Lol maybe next time but I think heckler is knocked out so I'm going to leave but feel free to do what ever you want to him...don't tell him I said that.

>.>
<.<

ciao :3


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it wrong to be a slut? Well I am one; got the name Slutty Pink Fox afterall. ^_^ I don't mind; my philosphy is 'We only live once and when I'm dead and gone i will not care. Best to just have fun'


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 15, 2010)

sanguine666 said:


> Is it wrong to be a slut? Well I am one; got the name Slutty Pink Fox afterall. ^_^ I don't mind; my philosphy is 'We only live once and when I'm dead and gone i will not care. Best to just have fun'



That sounds a bit like my motto: "Life is short, and we aren't related, so let's fuck."


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

sanguine666 said:


> Is it wrong to be a slut? Well I am one; got the name Slutty Pink Fox afterall. ^_^ I don't mind; my philosphy is 'We only live once and when I'm dead and gone i will not care. Best to just have fun'


Hey there. :\/


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That sounds a bit like my motto: "Life is short, and we aren't related, so let's fuck."



And what a motto. Always best to be happy rather than miserable ^_^



leon said:


> Hey there. :\/



Heya yourself cutie


----------



## Shadow (Mar 15, 2010)

I really have no need to be sexual. I just like to see reactions when people find out when I was lying about being sexual. Boner kill. :3c


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 15, 2010)

>:3 i'm a clever bunnyfox thats loyal (not slut) :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

what


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


I dont even


----------

